# White's skinks !



## richoman_3 (Mar 4, 2012)

went out looking for these guys today near a spot close to me.
since its been raining the past 2 days and today was sun, i knew they would be out because there burrows would of been flooded,
and bloody hell was i right, saw about 70 of them in one hour !!!


here are the best pics i managed of a medium sized specimen





White's Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



White's Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



White's Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



White's Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


and a marbled gecko





Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 4, 2012)

NICE  i love the orangey colour comming out on it!


----------



## vicherps (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shots thanks for the spot btw a gd location so close to the city


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks guys !


----------



## james.5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great photos, by far my favorite skinks, 70 in one hour, is that a world record??


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Mar 4, 2012)

What Camera are you using?


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 4, 2012)

last skink pic, what a lazy lizard.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chondro_Crazy said:


> What Camera are you using?



im using a canon 60D with just the standard 18-55mm lense 

thanks guys


----------



## INCOLDBLOOD (Mar 4, 2012)

nice whites... great pics mate....


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 5, 2012)

cheers

the skink pictured was only about 12cm long, i found alot of big ones (around 21-24cm) there aswell


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice pictures, definitely an improvement over your old P&S ones


----------



## saratoga (Mar 5, 2012)

Chondro_Crazy said:


> What Camera are you using?





snakeluvver said:


> Nice pictures, definitely an improvement over your old P&S ones



I think only a small part of the improvement in Richos images has to do with him getting a new camera; mostly to do with him learning not to just snap photos but to now take more considered interesting images...so the type of camera he uses won't make a huge difference.

Well done Richoman!


----------



## Jande (Mar 5, 2012)

Fantastic photos. Those skinks are stunning. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks all !

just another one 




White's Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------

